# Pika Girl - Pokefan Song



## Bizkit (Oct 29, 2012)

Pika Girl is a song by DJ S3rl. If you haven't heard this song, and like Pokemon, then you should really listen to it (Even if you don't like electronic music). Also, you should share this song with your friends who are Pokefans.

[video=youtube;Ad8A643Cgl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad8A643Cgl0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm familiar with DJ S3RL's work. Specifically these two songs.

[yt]v9N-Lfg0RQ4[/yt]

[yt]bMF3_LbZO58[/yt]

Thanks for showing me another song by that artist.


----------



## Bizkit (Oct 29, 2012)

Those songs are awesome as well!

No problem.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 29, 2012)

My friend's played this so much that I've come to love it. :v


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

I lasted 13 seconds.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 30, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I lasted 13 seconds.



Aw, poor show dude! :c


----------



## Em1l (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not sure how I just managed to listen to all of that.......but then again I like to listen to entire song before I declare my verdict: it's painfully awful.













Actually I quite liked it


----------

